

US Government To Embrace OpenID, Courtesy Of Google, Yahoo, PayPal Et Al. - vijayr
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/09/09/us-government-to-embrace-openid-courtesy-of-google-yahoo-paypal-et-al/

======
billpg
I'm always happy to see more openid being used, rather than just being
supplied. Yay!

------
_ck_
PayPal uses OpenID? That's actually a little scary.

~~~
AndrewDucker
Why? They're acting as a provider - and they already verify your email, credit
card, bank account and anything they can think of - so if they want to then
assure other people that you are you, then surely that's a good thing?

